
Rep. Ilhan Omar Went After Elliott Abrams for Lying to Congress; He Did It Again - yasp
https://theintercept.com/2019/02/14/ilhan-omar-elliott-abrams-hearing/
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/01/19/james-
clap...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/01/19/james-clappers-
perjury-dc-made-men-dont-get-charged-lying-congress-jonathan-turley-
column/1045991001/)

